
Simplifying the Page Security Icon in Chrome - joshzayin
https://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/10/simplifying-page-security-icon-in-chrome.html
======
monopolemagnet
Wow, this is incredibly stupid: conflating http and https with minor errors.
It should show half a lock icon and half of a page icon, diagonally-split to
indicate mixed/unsecured content. Globbing the two together creates false
comfort and hides problems.

